# Mon PWM G5 démarre et 2 minutes après la souris se fige



## Buebo du châlet (1 Mars 2011)

J'ai depuis un bout de temps un Power Mac G5 bi 2 qui était en panne et j'en ai vraiment besoin maintenant, alors j'ai constaté avec plaisir qu'en faisant P+Alt+P+R il démarre et tout semble normal mais deux minutes après maximum la souris se fige, pourquoi fait-elle ça ? Comment l'obliger à faire son travail de souris ? Merci  d'avance de me faire par de vos solutions.


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
souris figer=planté
L ordi est peu être sale et rempli de poussière , donc il chauffe et plante?
Et en démarrage sur le cd d install pour repare le disque dur même soucis?
control alt +p+r effectuer?


----------



## Buebo du châlet (2 Mars 2011)

Non il n'est pas sale et ne chauffe pas, hier soir j'ai réussi à le faire marcher un bout de temps, je l'ai même laissé aller en veille et une heure après en touchant la souris il s'est réveillé normalement. J'ai fais quelques manoeuvres sur des logiciels pour voir si tout fonctionnait bien et c'était le cas.... c'était parce que ce matin quand j'ai voulu l'allumé à nouveau cette satanée marguerite grise qui tourne qui tourne sans fin et puis rien .... il y a un petit problème quelque part mais quoi...
Je me suis demandé si c'est pas la pile que j'ai mal mis... j'ai mis le *plus* vers la façade,
parce qu'un moment j'avais enlevé cette pile mais je n'ai pas fait attention du sens, et il n'y a pas d'indications sur le logement de la pile


----------

